# ID metal hand plane



## jschluter (Sep 22, 2013)

I ran across a wooden tool box about a year ago that belonged to my grandfather and used by my father. Inside, I found a number of woodworking tools including wooden & metal hand planes, geared drills and braces with bits in varying condition. I got the bug to preserve/restore these tools for my son who is showing an interest in vintage tools and woodworking. I've had good luck getting them into good shape and working condition with one exception-an unmarked metal hand plane similar to a Stanley #3 smoother in size. The frog is broken and without an identification, I can't look for a replacement. I don't feel that this plane is a valuable item, but it has a family heritage and I'd like to get it in working order. So, I'm asking for help in ID'ing the plane.










Parts Breakdown- The only marks are a "No. 3" on the front of the plane sole and "GOODALL" lightly stamped into the top of the Iron. I haven't put too much stock in the name on the iron since it is a standard 1 3/4" width and could be easily moved from plane to plane.



















Broken Frog

If anyone can and will help with this ID, I'll gladly provide any additional dimensions or photos required.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

There are two types of Goodall planes - 
1: The ones that look like half-a$$ed copies of Gage or Sheldon with the funky lever-cap, bar in front of a weird frog and square holes in the cutter.

2: Ones he copied from Stanley.

Yours is a Stanley copy, sometime before WW1. 
An early type Stanley #3 sized frog should fit. They pop up on feeBay occasionally, just compare the bottom before you buy it.


----------



## jschluter (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks, didn't really expect a diamond in the rough, but it is a family heirloom and usable.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

It's still a nice plane. If I had to have one of their two types, I'd rather have the Stanley copy over the Gage copy, and parts should be easy to swap from a Stanley or any other lookalike from that era.


----------

